# Composers of String Quartets - A Knockout Survival Game (Part Two)



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

We initially had 56 composers and are now down to 45. As with Part One, Part Two has 14 composers, and the three still standing will enter the final round.

The voting rules have not changed:

1. Each composer starts with 10 points.

2. You can vote only once per day.

3. When voting, you must add one point to a particular composer and subtract two points from one composer or split the downward votes between two composers. 

The game begins in a few minutes.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The voting begins:

Beethoven - 10 
Borodin - 9 (-1)
Carter - 10
Dvorak - 11 (+1)
Grieg - 9 (-1)
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm liking the choices a lot more this time around.

Beethoven - 10 
Borodin - 9 
Carter - 10
Dvorak - 11 
Grieg - 7 (-2) 
Janacek - 11 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> I'm liking the choices a lot more this time around.


It's an alphabetical situation, but I'm glad things are looking up for you.

About Grieg, three minutes and he's down to 7 points. I think that's a record of sorts.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven – 11 (+1)
Borodin - 9 
Carter – 8 (-2)
Dvorak - 11 
Grieg - 7
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 10


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven – 12 (+1)
Borodin - 9 
Carter – 7 (-1)
Dvorak - 11 
Grieg - 7
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 9 (-1)
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 10


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven – 13 (+1)
Borodin - 9
Carter – 5 (-2)
Dvorak - 11
Grieg - 7
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 9
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 10


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Beethoven – 13
Borodin - 9
Carter – 5
Dvorak - 10 (-1)
Grieg - 6 (-1)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 9
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 11 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven – 13
Borodin - 9
Carter – 4 (-1)
Dvorak - 10
Grieg - 5 (-1)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 11 (+1)
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 9
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 11


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven – 13
Borodin - 9
Carter – 5 (+1)
Dvorak - 10
Grieg - 4 (-1)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8 (-1)
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 11


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven – 14 (+1)
Borodin - 9
Carter – 5
Dvorak - 10
Grieg - 2 (-2)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8 
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 11


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

LOL, I'd love to see a Romantic composer get eliminated first in one of these games... (c'mon Carter, hold strong)...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven – 14 
Borodin - 9
Carter – 5
Dvorak - 11 (+1)
Grieg - 2 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 9 (-2)
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8 
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 11


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beethoven – 14 
Borodin - 7 (-2)
Carter – 5
Dvorak - 11 
Grieg - 2 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10 (+1)
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8 
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - 14
Borodin - 7
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 12 (+1)
Grieg - 0 (-2) Gone
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 11


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Beethoven - 14
Borodin - 5 (-2)
Carter - 6 (+1)
Dvorak - 12 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 11


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Beethoven - 14
Borodin - 5 
Carter - 6 
Dvorak - 12
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 11 (+1)
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 9 (-2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Forgot I already voted today.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - 14
Borodin - 6 (+1) 
Carter - 5 (-1)
Dvorak - 12
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 11 
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8 (-1)


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Beethoven - 15 (+1)
Borodin - 6
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 10 (-2)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 11 
Milhaud - 10
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8
Schoenberg - 10
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - 16 (+1)
Borodin - 6
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 9 (-1)
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8
Schoenberg - 9 (-1)
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Beethoven - 14 (-2)
Borodin - 6
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 12 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 9 
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8
Schoenberg - 9 
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - 14 
Borodin - 6
Carter - 6 (+1)
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 10 (-2)
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 9 
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 8
Schoenberg - 9 
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven - 14 
Borodin - 6
Carter - 7 (+1)
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 8 (-1)
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 7 (-1)
Schoenberg - 9 
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - 14 
Borodin - 4 (-2)
Carter - 7
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 8
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 7 
Schoenberg - 9 
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 9 (+1)


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Beethoven - 14 
Borodin - 5 (+1)
Carter - 7
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 8
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 5 (-2) 
Schoenberg - 9 
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 9


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven - 15 (+1)
Borodin - 5
Carter - 6 (-1)
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 7 (-1)
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 5
Schoenberg - 9 
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 9


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven – 16 (+1)
Borodin - 5 
Carter – 5 (-1)
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 11
Milhaud - 7
Penderecki - 10
Rihm – 4 (-1)
Schoenberg - 9 
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 9


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven – 16
Borodin - 5 
Carter – 5 
Dvorak - 11 (+1) 
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 10 (-1)
Milhaud - 6 (-1)
Penderecki - 10
Rihm – 4 
Schoenberg - 9 
Sibelius - 10
Tippett - 10
Webern - 9


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - 16
Borodin - 5
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 11
Janacek - 11 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 6
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 4
Schoenberg - 9
Sibelius - 8 (-2)
Tippett - 10
Webern - 9


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - 17 (+1)
Borodin - 5
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 11
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 6
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 4
Schoenberg - 8 (-1)
Sibelius - 8
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8 (-1)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Beethoven - 17 
Borodin - 5
Carter - 6 (+1)
Dvorak - 11
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 6
Penderecki - 10
Rihm - 2 (-2)
Schoenberg - 8 
Sibelius - 8
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - 17 
Borodin - 5
Carter - 6
Dvorak - 11
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 6
Penderecki - 11 (+1)
*Rihm* - 0 (-2)
Schoenberg - 8 
Sibelius - 8
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Beethoven - 18 (+1)
Borodin - 5
Carter - 6
Dvorak - 9 (-2)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 6
Penderecki - 11
Schoenberg - 8 
Sibelius - 8
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - 19 (+1)
Borodin - 5
Carter - 5 (-1)
Dvorak - 9
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 5 (-1)
Penderecki - 11
Schoenberg - 8
Sibelius - 8
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven - 20 (+1)
Borodin - 5
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 9
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 5
Penderecki - 11
Schoenberg - 7 (-1)
Sibelius - 7 (-1)
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe we should play this game without LVB  It's pretty obvious he'd win.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Maybe we should play this game without LVB  It's pretty obvious he'd win.


Anything is possible if you folks would stop voting for the guy.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Beethoven - 20 
Borodin - 6 (+1)
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 9
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 5
Penderecki - 10 (-1)
Schoenberg - 6 (-1)
Sibelius - 7 
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Beethoven - 20 
Borodin - 6
Carter - 5
Dvorak - 9
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 4 (-1)
Penderecki - 10
Schoenberg - 7 (+1)
Sibelius - 6 (-1)
Tippett - 10
Webern - 8


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - 20 
Borodin - 7 (+1)
Carter - 4 (-1)
Dvorak - 9
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 4 
Schoenberg - 7 
Sibelius - 6 
Tippett - 10
Webern - 7 (-1)


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Beethoven - 20
Borodin - 7
Carter - 4 
Dvorak - 9
Janacek - 10 (-1)
Lutoslawski - 10
Milhaud - 4
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 6
Tippett - 9 (-1)
Webern - 8 (+1)


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - 20
Borodin - 7
Carter - 4 
Dvorak - 10 (+1)
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 8 (-2)
Milhaud - 4
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 6
Tippett - 9 
Webern - 8 

How did Dvorak get down to 9? I just assumed Beethoven and Dvorak would easily end up in the 1 and 2 slots for this round with only the 3rd slot up for grabs.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - 20
Borodin - 7
Carter - 3 (-1)
Dvorak - 10
Janacek - 11 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 8
Milhaud - 3 (-1)
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 6
Tippett - 9 
Webern - 8


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

SuperTonic said:


> How did Dvorak get down to 9? I just assumed Beethoven and Dvorak would easily end up in the 1 and 2 slots for this round with only the 3rd slot up for grabs.


That's why you need to keep voting and support your composer. Dvorak is one of my favorite chamber music composers, but a lot of folks find his music a little too rustic and overly long.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven - 20
Borodin - 7
Carter - 3 
Dvorak - 11 (+1)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 8
Milhaud - 3 
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 4 (-2)
Tippett - 9 
Webern - 8


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Beethoven - 20
Borodin - 7
Carter - 4 (+1)
Dvorak - 11 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 8
Milhaud - 3
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 4 
Tippett - 9
Webern - 6 (-2)


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Beethoven - 20
Borodin - 7
Carter - 4
Dvorak - 10 (-1)
Janacek - 10 (-1)
Lutoslawski - 8
Milhaud - 3
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 9
Webern - 7 (+1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - 20
Borodin - 7
Carter - 4
Dvorak - 11 (+1)
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 6 (-2)
Milhaud - 3
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 9
Webern - 7


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven – 21 (+1)
Borodin - 7
Carter – 3 (-1)
Dvorak - 11
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 6
Milhaud - 3
Schoenberg – 6 (-1)
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 9
Webern - 7


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beethoven – 21 (+1)
Borodin - 7
Carter – 3 (-1)
Dvorak - 11
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 6
Milhaud - 3
Schoenberg – 7 (+1)
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 7 (-2)
Webern - 7


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven – 21
Borodin - 7
Carter – 4 (+1)
Dvorak - 11
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 6
Milhaud - 2 (-1)
Schoenberg – 7
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 6 (-1)
Webern - 7


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven – 21
Borodin - 7
Carter – 4
Dvorak - 11
Janacek - 11 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 6
Milhaud - 0 (-2) and out 
Schoenberg – 7
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 6
Webern - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - 21
Borodin - 5 (-2)
Carter - 4
Dvorak - 12 (+1)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 6
Webern - 7


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Beethoven - 20 (-1)
Borodin - 5 (-2)
Carter - 4
Dvorak - 11 (-1)
Janacek - 12 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 6
Webern - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Talisman forgot to eliminate Borodin's (-2); no harm done.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - 21 (+1)
Borodin - 5 
Carter - 3 (-1)
Dvorak - 11 
Janacek - 11 (-1)
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 6
Webern - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - 22 (+1)
Borodin - 5 
Carter - 2 (-1)
Dvorak - 11 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 4
Tippett - 5 (-1)
Webern - 7


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven - 22 
Borodin - 5 
Carter - 2 
Dvorak - 12 (+1) 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 7
Sibelius - 2 (-2)
Tippett - 5 
Webern - 7


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 5
Carter - 3 (+1)
Dvorak - 12 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 6 (-1)
Sibelius - 2 
Tippett - 5
Webern - 6 (-1)


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 6 (+1)
Carter - 3
Dvorak - 10 (-2)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 6
Sibelius - 2 
Tippett - 5
Webern - 6


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 7 (+1)
Carter - 3
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 6
Sibelius - 2 
Tippett - 5
Webern - 4 (-2)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 7 
Carter - 3
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 6
Schoenberg - 6
*Sibelius - 0 (-2)*
Tippett - 5
Webern - 5 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm surprised it took this long for Sibelius to drop to zero. He isn't exactly revered for his string quartets.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I'm surprised it took this long for Sibelius to drop to zero. He isn't exactly revered for his string quartets.


Yes, but he _is_ revered for not being a modernist (like some on the list).


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 7 
Carter - 4 (+1)
Dvorak - 10 
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 5 (-1)
Schoenberg - 6
Tippett - 4 (-1)
Webern - 5


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 7 
Carter - 4 
Dvorak - 8 (-2)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 5 
Schoenberg - 6
Tippett - 4 
Webern - 6 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 7 
Carter - 4 
Dvorak - 9 (+1)
Janacek - 11
Lutoslawski - 5 
Schoenberg - 6
Tippett - 2 (-2)
Webern - 6


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 7 
Carter - 4 
Dvorak - 10 (+1)
Janacek - 9 (-2)
Lutoslawski - 5 
Schoenberg - 6
Tippett - 2 
Webern - 6


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 7
Carter - 4
Dvorak - 9 (-1)
Janacek - 8 (-1)
Lutoslawski - 5
Schoenberg - 6
Tippett - 2
Webern - 7 (+1)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven - 23 (+1)
Borodin - 7
Carter - 3 (-1)
Dvorak - 9
Janacek - 8
Lutoslawski - 5
Schoenberg - 6
Tippett - 2
Webern - 6 (-1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - 23
Borodin - 7
Carter - 3
Dvorak - 10 (+1)
Janacek - 8
Lutoslawski - 4 (-1)
Schoenberg - 6
Tippett - 1 (-1)
Webern - 6


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven - 24 (+1)
Borodin - 7
Carter - 2 (-1)
Dvorak - 10
Janacek - 8
Lutoslawski - 4 
Schoenberg - 6
Tippett - 0 (-1)
Webern - 6


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 5 (-2)
Carter - 2
Dvorak - 10
Janacek - 9 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 4
Schoenberg - 6
Webern - 6


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 5
Carter - 1 (-1)
Dvorak - 10
Janacek - 10 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 3 (-1)
Schoenberg - 6
Webern - 6


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 5
Carter - 0 (-1) and out
Dvorak - 11 (+1)
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 3
Schoenberg - 6
Webern - 5 (-1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 6 (+1)
Dvorak - 11 
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 1 (-2)
Schoenberg - 6
Webern - 5


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 5 (-1)
Dvorak - 12 (+1)
Janacek - 10
Lutoslawski - 0 (-1)
Schoenberg - 6
Webern - 5


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 5 
Dvorak - 12 
Janacek - 11 (+1)
Lutoslawski - 0 
Schoenberg - 5 (-1)
Webern - 4 (-1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 6 (+1)
Dvorak - 12 
Janacek - 11 
Schoenberg - 4 (-1)
Webern - 3 (-1)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 6
Dvorak - 13 (+1)
Janacek - 10 (-1)
Schoenberg - 4 
Webern - 2 (-1)


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Beethoven - 24
Borodin - 6
Dvorak - 11 (-2)
Janacek - 10 
Schoenberg - 5 (+1)
Webern - 2


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

If Beethoven doesn't win the final round I will make an official complaint to the T.C. board. This complaint will be accompanied with threads of giving up my TC membership!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Razumovskymas said:


> If Beethoven doesn't win the final round I will make an official complaint to the T.C. board. This complaint will be accompanied with threads of giving up my TC membership!


It's always good to come across a person of integrity.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Beethoven - 22 (-2)
Borodin - 6
Dvorak - 11 
Janacek - 10 
Schoenberg - 5 
Webern - 3 (+1)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 6
Dvorak - 11 
Janacek - 8 (-2)
Schoenberg - 6 (+1)
Webern - 3


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Beethoven - 22
Borodin - 6
Dvorak - 12 (+1) 
Janacek - 8 
Schoenberg - 4 (-2) 
Webern - 3


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Beethoven - 23 (+1)
Borodin - 6
Dvorak - 12 
Janacek - 8 
Schoenberg - 2 (-2) 
Webern - 3


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Beethoven - 23 
Borodin - 7 (+1)
Dvorak - 12 
Janacek - 8 
Schoenberg - 0 (-2) 
Webern - 3


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It looks like Borodin and Janacek will be competing for the 3rd spot in the final round. My money is on Janacek, but I suppose even Webern has a chance.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Beethoven - 23 
Borodin - 7
Dvorak - 12 
Janacek - 6 (-2)
Webern - 4 (+1)


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Beethoven - 23 
Borodin - 6 (-1)
Dvorak - 12 
Janacek - 5 (-1)
Webern - 5 (+1)


----------



## BlasterSarge (Jan 17, 2017)

Beethoven - 23 
Borodin - 5 (-1)
Dvorak - 11 (-1)
Janacek - 6 (+1)
Webern - 5


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beethoven - 23 
Borodin - 4 (-1)
Dvorak - 12 (+1)
Janacek - 5 (-1)
Webern - 5


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven - 24 (+1)
Borodin - 4
Dvorak - 12
Janacek - 4 (-1)
Webern - 4 (-1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven - 25 (+1)
Borodin - 4
Dvorak - 10 (-2)
Janacek - 4 
Webern - 4


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Beethoven - 25
Borodin - 4
Dvorak - 10
Janacek - 5 (+1)
Webern - 2 (-2)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Ignore this, I'm a bit too early.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - 25
Borodin - 2 (-2)
Dvorak - 10
Janacek - 6 (+1)
Webern - 2


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Beethoven - 25
Borodin - 0 (-2)
Dvorak - 10
Janacek - 6
Webern - 3 (+1)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Beethoven - 25
Dvorak - 10
Janacek - 4 (-2)
Webern - 4 (+1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Beethoven - 25
Dvorak - 11 (+1)
Janacek - 3 (-1)
Webern - 3 (-1)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Beethoven - 25
Dvorak - 11 
Janacek - 4 (+1)
Webern - 1 (-2)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Beethoven - 25
Dvorak - 12 (+1)
Janacek - 3 (-1)
Webern - 0 (-1)


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> Beethoven - 25
> Dvorak - 12 (+1)
> Janacek - 3 (-1)
> Webern - 0 (-1)


Nooooooo!!! What have you done?


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Beethoven - 25
Dvorak - 10 (-2)
Janacek - 4 (+1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven - 25
Dvorak - 11 (+1)
Janacek - 2 (-2)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I think Part 2 is already over. These three composers have made it to the final round, and Part three (if there is one) will soon be created. Part 1 had three finalists, and I think it would work the same way for Part 2, right?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I think Part 2 is already over. These three composers have made it to the final round, and Part three (if there is one) will soon be created. Part 1 had three finalists, and I think it would work the same way for Part 2, right?


Right you are.

The three composers who have made the final round:

Ludwig van Beethoven
Antonin Dvorak
Leos Janacek

Part Three will begin later today.


----------

